# Getting my sea legs again



## srscheide (May 14, 2008)

I'm a new user to Sailnet and trying to get my sea legs under me again. I sailed aboard SSS Odyssey, a 86 ft yawl, in Tacoma, WA for about 4 years, from when I was 13-17. I took a leave after graduating high school, trying to find out what I wanted.

What I found out was I wanted to be back on the water! I've missed sailing and being apart of a crew. I just had the great oppurtunity to sail with Jody out of Elliot Bay in Seattle during the Lukemia Regatta. And while we had no wind, it was enjoyable to be back on the water.

Just wanting to say hello to all and if anyone's ever in need a willing and able crew member, I'm more than happy to help.

Steve


----------



## merlin2375 (Jul 12, 2007)

Welcome Steve! You may want to post a thread in the "Crew Wanted" section as well


----------



## artbyjody (Jan 4, 2008)

Welcome to Sailnet there Steve! 

Enjoyed having you out - especially appreciated your gung ho "get 'er done" attitude! If not sailing with me, I am sure others will also appreciate your enthusiasm of being part of the crew and jumping in to assist. I was pretty amazed at how you guys just jumped at the chance to pull all those sails out and already have it rigged for the possibility of flying the asym before we even got out. So, thank you for making my experience as good as it could be as well - it was deeply appreciated and indeed you have an open ticket on my ride anytime!


----------



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

Good to have you with us! Can you make it up to Edmonds for sailing?

We have less interesting boats up here than Jody's, but still fun.

David


----------



## srscheide (May 14, 2008)

djodenda said:


> Good to have you with us! Can you make it up to Edmonds for sailing?
> 
> We have less interesting boats up here than Jody's, but still fun.
> 
> David


I could probably be motivated to come up there and have a go at the sailing there. If it has a deck, mast, sail and water around it, I'll give it a try.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Welcome to Sailnet and glad to have you with us.


----------

